# FFS!



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Swap shop: Hard-up Kerry Katona trades down from a Porsche to a £55,000 Nissan | Mail Online

read it and weep, must be the model with the extra big airbags lol.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

:chairshot
:bawling:

Does anyone know of someone famous I might like who has ordered a gtr!?
I can't stand her.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

skyline69_uk said:


> Swap shop: Hard-up Kerry Katona trades down from a Porsche to a £55,000 Nissan | Mail Online
> 
> read it and weep, must be the model with the extra big airbags lol.


how do I cancel?:bawling:
wonder how it performs with 150kg in the passenger seat?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> how do I cancel?:bawling:
> wonder how it performs with 150kg in the passenger seat?



Ask an American!!


:chuckle:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Oh christ - it was bad enough when she had a Porsche.


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

GOD DAMMIT!!!I cant stand the wee fat rideuke:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Boosted said:


> Ask an American!!
> 
> 
> :chuckle:


As far as I have heard the seats are the same width for the European and US spec cars...:wavey:

Funny that they call the GTR "luxurious"...guess the one they rode in was in comfort mode...:squintdan


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

for that very reason i will be sticking with my R32 thanks 
maybe when i do change cars i will be looking a AM V8 prices have dropped


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

have you lot noticed how they call it downgrading from a porsche to a nissan!!!!!!! :lamer::chairshot

no offense cem but its not like its your kind of porsche is it! lol


----------



## icelandgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Well taa for your welcome uke:
I'm Kerry's other half Mark & i can't beleive you lot aint thanking us instead of giving us grief - people like us make the car famous so you should be thanking us really as we will raize its profile

Got boord of the porker so time for a liner :smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

icelandgirl said:


> people like us make the car famous :


Welcome to the forum. Sorry but the GTR has been famous for quite a while now. Hugs to Kerry:chuckle:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

icelandgirl said:


> Got boord of the porker so time for a liner :smokin:


Fpmsl


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

icelandgirl said:


> Well taa for your welcome uke:
> I'm Kerry's other half Mark & i can't beleive you lot aint thanking us instead of giving us grief - people like us make the car famous so you should be thanking us really as we will raize its profile
> 
> Got boord of the porker so time for a liner :smokin:


the GTR has earnt its own fame and profile with out well known people.

this is a situation that doesnt match , like trying to push a triangle through a square hole - just doesnt work lol


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Wonder if Kerry will take it round the ring...


----------



## icelandgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks dude - she's a cracking gal - lost loads of wait now - anyone seen the pics in teh mags - core 

New liner is cool - will fit in wityh the rest of me cars


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

hahahahahahaha

well welcome to the forum.

the car doesnt really need its profile raising tbh, people wont buy it as it makes them look like a celebrity they will buy it as it is amazing value for the money and a stonking car!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

icelandgirl said:


> Well taa for your welcome uke:
> I'm Kerry's other half Mark & i can't beleive you lot aint thanking us instead of giving us grief - people like us make the car famous so you should be thanking us really as we will raize its profile
> 
> Got boord of the porker so time for a liner :smokin:


lol!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

icelandgirl said:


> Thanks dude - she's a cracking gal - lost loads of wait now - anyone seen the pics in teh mags - core
> 
> New liner is cool - will fit in wityh the rest of me cars


now that's an attitude I admire - continue to spend and pretend you're still somebody while you're in bankruptcy and denial over the fact that your career has ended.

And how chavtastic to call it a "liner" - I call BS, this guy's a troll.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Just a quick pointer for you - we dont do liners on this forum.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol but is funny BS

shall we see how long it lasts until they break?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> And how chavtastic to call it a "liner" - I call BS, this guy's a troll.


Bang on:lamer:


----------



## icelandgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

jeez - no need to fall out fella :chuckle:
you wont beleive how much gmtv paid us - hehehe loads of dosh + mtv
+ iceland are bang on so caraer is all good 

mIte even go for his & hers gtr's soon !

soz fellas didnt relise liner was a no no - our new gtr is spiffing :smokin:
man yous just jelous cause im driving it now & youse are waiting for yours:chuckle: 



kismetcapitan said:


> now that's an attitude I admire - continue to spend and pretend you're still somebody while you're in bankruptcy and denial over the fact that your career has ended.
> 
> And how chavtastic to call it a "liner" - I call BS, this guy's a troll.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`ve just checked IP. addresses


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

icelandgirl said:


> I'm Kerry's other half Mark


Prove it!

Print off the GTROC logo and take a picture of Kerry holding it standing next to your new beast! :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

supraman said:


> Prove it!
> 
> :


He isn`t.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Wow - now that cow bags is getting a GTR, I can honestly say I'm (1st time ever!!!) that I'm glad I'm not rich enough to own the new GTR!

LOL.


----------



## icelandgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

PMSL 



hodgie said:


> I`ve just checked IP. addresses


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

icelandgirl said:


> Well taa for your welcome uke:
> I'm Kerry's other half Mark


I thought she left you.....


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

well good luck with that. im happy with my car thanks.

just dont crash it and add it to the list of fools who have so far.

any pics of you and the misses with the car?


----------



## icelandgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks man - philip schofield is doing an interview in teh car with kerry rite now - he's calling it getting high as the sky



G40tee said:


> well good luck with that. im happy with my car thanks.
> 
> just dont crash it and add it to the list of fools who have so far.
> 
> any pics of you and the misses with the car?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Wonder if Kerry will take it round the ring...



I doubt that very much, but I've heard Mark has taken Kerry up the Ring :chuckle:



LMFAO @ this thread................................proper sarky gits on this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)




----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Wait or weight?? LOL

Back to the Playstation and the homework!!

D


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Probably tastes better and is more nutritious than the "food" she blags on about!


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

LoL at this thread - send in Sherlock - find the true identity of this 'Icelandgirl'


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Chilli said:


> LoL at this thread - send in Sherlock - find the true identity of this 'Icelandgirl'


I already have


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: lol :clap:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha you cant keep it locked up hodgie, who be having another account?!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

who ever it is , still amusing


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Wow, some peeps are pretty thick if they dont recognize an obvious wind up when they see one...


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice pair...



minging norks inside


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG /\/\ things like that should be :banned: from anyone ever seeing them LOL my eyes hurt


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

She would be a god in some parts of the 3rd world - could feed millions!

D


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I wonder what waist size her bra is?


----------



## Turbo Joe (Nov 6, 2008)

icelandgirl said:


> Well taa for your welcome uke:
> I'm Kerry's other half Mark & i can't beleive you lot aint thanking us instead of giving us grief - people like us make the car famous so you should be thanking us really as we will raize its profile
> 
> Got boord of the porker so time for a liner :smokin:


you got bored of the porker funny u pic was taken with her getting out a new gtr today, lmbbo

i wonder if the gtroc will get a write up in the paper for the most friendlyest club.

lol


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

well by the looks of the last pic she wouldnt need one, but would need some pretty big socks . . . . . . . .


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

paul__k said:


> Nice pair...
> 
> http://www.onscreenbabes.co.uk/Kerry_Katona/kkatona4b.jpg


:nervous: oh crap, that should have a warning attached...my eyes, my eyes...:runaway:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Got any more pics of it for us??


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

psd1 said:


> :nervous: oh crap, that should have a warning attached...my eyes, my eyes...:runaway:


who needs airbags........ hey


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Boosted said:


> I wonder what waist size her bra is?


I'd say bra was 20" x 9.5" and the rear is about 20" x 10.5"


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Boosted said:


> I wonder what waist size her bra is?


Very good!


----------



## icelandgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahhh guys - you are being a tad harsh on my lovely wife don't you think :bawling:

What has she done to any of you fellas, she's severely misunderstood & contrary to rumour has:

. Never touched drugs in her life
. Always despised Alcohol 
. Never mimed on stage
. 10 GCSE Grade A's
. Payed the tax man every penny back
. Never had plastic surgery

Will post some pictures up of our lovely new 35 GTR when she finishes her autobiography (she started it today at 6pm so should be finished any second)

Kind regards & warmest new member feelings

mark

p.s - a very special heartfelt thankyou to your mods Hodgie & Mook who suggested she may become the official UK ambassador for the car & attend future launch events - guys we would be delighted to serve your community well


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Mark B said:


> Got any more pics of it for us??


Oh lord...pelase NO!!!!!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Wonder if Kerry will take it round the ring...



Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust resist!!!! :chuckle:


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

Come of it, guys, don't knock her, we don't have many personalities from the Warrington area. Apart from Chris Evans, Pete Waterman, Rick Astley - yeah, well, what can I say?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

BJohnson said:


> Come of it, guys, don't knock her, we don't have many personalities from the Warrington area. Apart from Chris Evans, Pete Waterman, Rick Astley - yeah, well, what can I say?




What are you complaining about?

From the look of that fine list, I'd say you were spoilt for choice :chuckle:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Never even heard of these so called famous people.

That comment about making the car famous is classic.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

[edit - blow dog = no way!]


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

who'd ever hit that pile of lard?? Not I, and I don't give a rat's ass who she is.


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> who'd ever hit that pile of lard?? Not I, and I don't give a rat's ass who she is.


Wait a minute,id still shag the shite oot her but too be fair id shag most thing's with a flange/gusset/fanny/minge etc!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> [edit - blow dog = no way!]


Great speed, great response . . . . I gave it 1 houre thought.:chuckle:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> who'd ever hit that pile of lard?? Not I, and I don't give a rat's ass who she is.


She is a nobody, just like that other waste of space Goody.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Great speed, great response . . . . I gave it 1 houre thought.:chuckle:


LOL even I have limits


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i hear she's going to drag race it, show the poofs on here how its done

mook


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> i hear she's going to drag race it, show the poofs on here how its done
> 
> mook


Need more than launch control to get that tub of lard to 60mph in under 10 secs


----------



## aino1969 (May 22, 2008)

Did you fat chuffer not get the mother of the year award?

How bad a job must the rest of the mothers in the country must be doing for that fat, smack head to take the gold medal.

and it looks like she has the same colour I have on order as well. bloody hell, what a bum deal.

Might get me something pink
WTF? Bentley Continental GT in PINK! | GlobalMotors.net


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

You lot are terrbile..................I'm sure she's a very nice person :flame:

At least it proves she has taste though, getting rid of the Porker and replacing it with a GTR. 

Ahhhhhh, the penny dropped. That's where Blow Dog went wrong, he did it the other way round. He got rid of one of the best GTR's in the scene that you could possibly have a wet dream over, and replaced it with some 'white goods'. Still, I bet it looks nice in the kitchen, next to the fridge.



:chuckle:


----------



## crofty (Jan 10, 2009)

It's not kerrys gtr it's mine it is from car planet but 600 km on the clock not 5 thousand. I like how you all seem to know my wife ?
End of the day I bought it because I wanted it and for that reason only,
Now if you want to cancel your orders, fine your the one missing out not me
This as been one of my favs, my mini is as quick round town so that's even down grading more heres the slippery slope:- lambo, Ferrari, Porsche, nissan, mini, plus I have a xr3i in White just for the chav factor


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Being a celeb in the public eye Mark, I'm afraid you'll have to get used to remarks like these.

We all judge those caught in the glare of celebrity as if we know them, based solely on the BS that's printed about them. I appreciate its hard not to take it personally.

Anyway, has Andy and the gang at Middelhursts sorted your gearbox probs yet?


----------



## crofty (Jan 10, 2009)

new gearbox should be there by now, I am in London at min so hopefully get the car back Friday it's only been 4 weeks which is no fault of andys. Give him is due he has kept me updated since my car has been there


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

New gearbox eh?

I'm kinda surprised that it just couldnt be repaired. That doesnt bode well for the rest of us if we ever get a gearbox issue with our UK GTRs. 

I am glad however that your experiences with Middlehursts have been favourable. I was harsh on them last year over the whole ordering fiasco, but give Andy his due, he's been a star ever since.

Happy driving your GTR once it's ready. Sure beats your "pimpmobile" AMG CLS!!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Anyone notice that the doors still had the delivery plastic on them?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

crofty said:


> new gearbox should be there by now, I am in London at min so hopefully get the car back Friday it's only been 4 weeks which is no fault of andys. Give him is due he has kept me updated since my car has been there


A serious question - on the basis that KK/Crofty's car is a JDM import, how and why are Middlehurst's (being an HPC) dealing with a warranty claim??

I recall many threads where this kind of situation was specifically one of the main reasons to wait for the UK approved model, as Nissan UK would not be assisting with issues on imports.

Can anyone in the know care to clarify?

D


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Is it a warrenty claim?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Howsie said:


> Is it a warrenty claim?


In the gearbox thread Crofty notices it is, on an import that's great news.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Hugo said:


> In the gearbox thread Crofty notices it is, on an import that's great news.


Sorry, i missed that one. Thanks.

And it sets a precedent...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> A serious question - on the basis that KK/Crofty's car is a JDM import, how and why are Middlehurst's (being an HPC) dealing with a warranty claim??
> 
> I recall many threads where this kind of situation was specifically one of the main reasons to wait for the UK approved model, as Nissan UK would not be assisting with issues on imports.
> 
> ...


too right re waiting for an official car

why would Nissan do warranty work on an import GTR?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Howsie said:


> Sorry, i missed that one. Thanks.
> 
> And it sets a precedent...


Hope for everybody it's not just because it involves a "celeb"...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Hugo said:


> Hope for everybody it's not just because it involves a "celeb"...


celeb........ that is debatable:chuckle:

you are right


----------



## crofty (Jan 10, 2009)

Nissan claim specialist mmmm


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> Oh christ - it was bad enough when she had a Porsche.


Surely having her up front would help the F:R weight distribution.










:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

keep em peeled for a cheap GTR for sale soon


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> keep em peeled for a cheap GTR for sale soon


You been checking her facebook page again??!


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

so who gets the gtr if they have splitt up? lol


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It's probably still sat at MIddlehursts waiting for the bill to be paid.......


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> It's probably still sat at MIddlehursts waiting for the bill to be paid.......


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Or maybe the Inland Revenue has it......?


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

I wish you all would stop knocking the bloke, there's not many who could say that at one time they had both a GTR AND a porker!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

obzi said:


> I wish you all would stop knocking the bloke, there's not many who could say that at one time they had both a GTR AND a porker!




:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## funnyclub (Jul 14, 2007)

If I had the money for a new GTR I would not care for one minute who owns one and if someone would seriously cancel there order on one because kk has one your well sad init:chuckle:


----------



## Jez200 (Oct 6, 2002)

well your in luck then!
Showbiz - News - Katona hubby forced to drive 'chav car' - Digital Spy


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Jez200 said:


> well your in luck then!
> Showbiz - News - Katona hubby forced to drive 'chav car' - Digital Spy


for some reason that news doesnt suprise me even though thats the first time ive read it


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

jaycabs said:


> for some reason that news doesnt suprise me even though thats the first time ive read it


good job I read the link

thought the GTR was being referred to as a chav car:squintdan


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> good job I read the link
> 
> thought the GTR was being referred to as a chav car:squintdan


i know lol i thought that when i first see that post lol , a big insult if it did say that as the GTR is no way ever a chavs car just like any skyline GTR .

different leagues


----------

